# Uruguay: el país donde SSC tiene más popularidad



## Yo Soy El Super-YO! (Oct 7, 2004)

http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/skyscrapercity.com

Ir a Traffic Stats.

Ir abajo a la izquierda.

*Skyscrapercity.com’s Regional Traffic Ranks
CountryRank*
Uruguay 165
Poland 214
Philippines 235
Croatia 303
Dominican Republic 308
Venezuela 369
Peru 372
Colombia 378
Argentina 571
Romania 606
United Arab Emirates 730
Brazil 734
Pakistan 747
Mexico 749
Malaysia 760
Serbia 797
Singapore 805
Italy 839
Ukraine 994
Indonesia 1,153
United Kingdom 1,216
Spain 1,250
Algeria 1,255
Nigeria 1,353
Vietnam 1,391
Thailand 1,515
Belgium 1,666
Netherlands 1,918
India 1,975
Portugal 2,020
Australia 2,358
Canada 3,078
South Korea 3,366
Russia 3,403
France 4,560
United States 6,661
Germany 8,450
China 15,473

Traffic Rank in Country
A measure of skyscrapercity.com's popularity in a specific country. The complete list of skyscrapercity.com's ranks by country is on the 'Traffic Stats' tab below.

The rank by country is calculated using a combination of average daily visitors to skyscrapercity.com and pageviews on skyscrapercity.com from users from that country over the past 3 months. The site with the highest combination of visitors and pageviews is ranked #1 in that country.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO! (Oct 7, 2004)

Debe agradecerse (por orden cronológico) a los foristas latinoamericanos que siempre acompañaron este emprendimiento desde principios del 2003 en la dictadura del méxicano psicópata Eduardo López (o proyectos similares, como el Foro del Cono Sur) cuando tenía mi primer nick y era el único uruguayo por estos lares, (sobre todo chilenos y argentinos como OscarSCL y Renzo entre muchos); a la generación de uruguayos del 2004 que también rompìeron bastante las bolas para contar con foro propio, y los del 2005-2006, que finalmente lo lograron.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE (Nov 12, 2010)

somos populares! somos populares!:tyty::tyty::tyty::tyty:


:banana2:


maaaamaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa veni a leer estoooooooooooooooooo!!!!:lol:

gracias super!!! sos todo un abuelito en el foro!!! que aguante!


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO! (Oct 7, 2004)

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> gracias super!!! sos todo un abuelito en el foro!!! que aguante!



Chi :lol:

Un tiempito más y cumplo mis 10 años en el foro como usuario activo :nuts: Más de un tercio de mi vida :tongue3:


----------



## Nort (Dec 7, 2010)

Pahh tremendo vejete!! :lol:


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO! (Oct 7, 2004)

El primero. Y seré el que apague la luz.


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

¡Uruguay nomá! _For all you_, _for all you_ como dijera un filósofo local hace no mucho tiempo.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO! (Oct 7, 2004)

Esto más que nada lo pongo para luego exigir privilegios especiales.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> Debe agradecerse (por orden cronológico) a los foristas latinoamericanos que siempre acompañaron este emprendimiento desde principios del 2003 en la dictadura del méxicano psicópata Eduardo López (o proyectos similares, como el Foro del Cono Sur) cuando tenía mi primer nick y era el único uruguayo por estos lares, (sobre todo chilenos y argentinos como OscarSCL y Renzo entre muchos); a la generación de uruguayos del 2004 que también rompìeron bastante las bolas para contar con foro propio, y los del 2005-2006, que finalmente lo lograron.


si, me acuerdo de esa epoca jaja, que insistencia se necesito jaja


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

Veo que mi plan está funcionando. Cuando reclute a la totalidad de la población ejerceré plenamente mis poderes malignos sobre todo el país.



































Perdón, estoy pensando en voz alta de nuevo. A dormir!


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO! (Oct 7, 2004)

NicoBolso said:


> Veo que mi plan está funcionando. Cuando reclute a la totalidad de la población ejerceré plenamente mis poderes malignos sobre todo el país.


Gente como vos redactó las leyes de Nuremberg.


----------



## Ger_man (Jun 10, 2009)

Yo lo vengo diciendo, hay gente de este foro que me recuerda a épocas oscuras.


----------



## Bolsilludo (Aug 27, 2010)

NicoBolso said:


> Veo que mi plan está funcionando. Cuando reclute a la totalidad de la población ejerceré plenamente mis poderes malignos sobre todo el país.


----------



## javisure (Dec 14, 2010)

^^ Jajajajaa

@Super: ya te acoges a los beneficios jubilatorios???


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2008)

Buenaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! :banana: Voy a salir en la tele??:lol:


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO! (Oct 7, 2004)

javisure said:


> ^^ Jajajajaa
> 
> @Super: ya te acoges a los beneficios jubilatorios???


Si alguien le manda un PM a Jan al respecto no pondré reparos.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO (Sep 17, 2010)

que bueno che !!! (ahora me explican un poco .....thanks...)


----------



## Fernando A (Feb 7, 2009)

NicoBolso said:


> Veo que mi plan está funcionando. Cuando reclute a la totalidad de la población ejerceré plenamente mis poderes malignos sobre todo el país.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nico, estas seguro que no sos el Pepe? 
:


----------



## Miaplacidus (Sep 30, 2008)

NicoBolso said:


> Veo que mi plan está funcionando. Cuando reclute a la totalidad de la población ejerceré plenamente mis poderes malignos sobre todo el país.


----------

